# Nosebleeds



## luigi_m_ (Mar 24, 2006)

With Judo and Kickboxing, i'm prone to getting a few nosebleeds. But is there any way to stop getting them as much, because I also get them if my shower is too hot, or I've been running in hot weather...?


----------



## shesulsa (Mar 24, 2006)

Nosebleeds can happen for many reasons - hot dry weather can thin the tissues in the sinuses making rupture easy.  Allergies can do the same as can excessive heat.

BUT if you get them this often and this easily, you might have another problem.  I recommend seeing your doctor about this just to check and make sure you don't have another physical issue that could cause you a much bigger problem down the road.


----------



## Shirt Ripper (Mar 24, 2006)

Preperation H.


----------



## luigi_m_ (Mar 24, 2006)

Shirt Ripper said:
			
		

> Preperation H.


 
Err, isn't that forpeople who prefer the back door?


----------



## barriecusvein (Mar 24, 2006)

This sounds similar to something that i had in my early teens. My brother managed to elbow me in the nose on a train (don't ask!) and gave me a massive nosebleed when i was about 12. For about 3 years afterwards i would get random nosebleeds on hot days or when i did especially strenuous activity. I went to see a doctor and from what i can remember he said one of the blood vessels hadnt healed very well from the previous injury. Anyway he stuck something up my nose and sorted it out (maybe cauterized it?). So yeah, as shesulsa said, going to a doctor sounds like the best plan.


p.s. 





			
				luigi_m_ said:
			
		

> Err, isn't that forpeople who prefer the back door?


 - awesome response!!!!


----------



## BrandiJo (Mar 25, 2006)

when i was younger( ages 8-15) i used to get them my mom used to just have me put vasalene (sp) in my nose a lil bit on a cue tip to keep it moist and i was fine i out grew it but checking with a dr couldnt hurt any either


----------



## BrandiJo (Mar 25, 2006)

ohh and preperation H is for hemroids i think ? its vasalene thats for the back door ... and i dont know why i know this but i do


----------



## bushidomartialarts (Mar 25, 2006)

if they're frequent, go to the doc.

9 out of 10, it's something like dry weather or allergies.  but when you're dealing with anything in the head, the 1 out of 10 can be scary stuff. 

best to get it checked out.


----------



## theletch1 (Mar 25, 2006)

BrandiJo said:
			
		

> ohh and preperation H is for hemroids i think ? its vasalene thats for the back door ... and i dont know why i know this but i do


"Yes, on the whole, I think preparation H feels good." Scotty on Austin Powers!

I had the same nose bleed problem as a kid.  Went to the doctor, he stuck a long q-tip with something on it to cauterize a couple of vessels that were too close to the surface and bled too easily.  No problems since then.  Get a doctor to check it out but you can certainly expect to get a nose bleed if you get punched in it during judo.


----------



## Shirt Ripper (Mar 26, 2006)

BrandiJo said:
			
		

> ohh and preperation H is for hemroids i think ? its vasalene thats for the back door ... and i dont know why i know this but i do


 
Oh boy...not what I intended.  My girlfriend (an athletic trainer) leaned over and read the oringinal question as I was reading it and noted that they (athletic trainers) with put Preperation H on nose plugs for wrestlers and whoever when they get a bloody nose at matches and the like.  Works pretty well.


----------



## 7starmantis (Mar 26, 2006)

Shirt Ripper said:
			
		

> Oh boy...not what I intended. My girlfriend (an athletic trainer) leaned over and read the oringinal question as I was reading it and noted that they (athletic trainers) with put Preperation H on nose plugs for wrestlers and whoever when they get a bloody nose at matches and the like. Works pretty well.



Yes, I was about to say that, but it seems you clarified properly 

It does the same thing regardles of where you put it.

7sm


----------



## green meanie (Mar 26, 2006)

Here's something I picked up from wrestling. Eat more jello. Seriously. Whatever it is that's in jello that makes jello harden also makes your blood clot easier if you tend bleed often.


----------



## crushing (Mar 26, 2006)

In my youth I used to put Vicks Vapo Rub just under my nose to help moisturize the inside of the nose.  On the dry winter days (in Michigan) my nose would start bleeding with the slightest bump.  I still get the occasional nosebleed, usually on dry days and when I wash my face a little to aggressively.  It's a pain to try to stop a nosebleed while in the shower.


----------



## luigi_m_ (Mar 27, 2006)

green meanie said:
			
		

> Here's something I picked up from wrestling. Eat more jello. Seriously. Whatever it is that's in jello that makes jello harden also makes your blood clot easier if you tend bleed often.


 

What is the translation from American to English of Jello?

Is it like jelly, which is actually jam for us, which is nothing like jelly, so probably not like jello either... Me confused me-self.


----------



## shesulsa (Mar 27, 2006)

luigi_m_ said:
			
		

> What is the translation from American to English of Jello?
> 
> Is it like jelly, which is actually jam for us, which is nothing like jelly, so probably not like jello either... Me confused me-self.



Jello is a brand of gelatin here in the states that usually comes in different flavors, usually fruit, e.g.  Black Cherry Jello or Strawberry Jello.


----------



## luigi_m_ (Mar 27, 2006)

OK, our family doesn't really eat much jelly, but I will try...


----------



## green meanie (Mar 27, 2006)

luigi_m_ said:
			
		

> What is the translation from American to English of Jello?
> 
> Is it like jelly, which is actually jam for us, which is nothing like jelly, so probably not like jello either... Me confused me-self.


 
Oops! Sorry about that. Forgot about the possible difference in terminology for anyone 'across the pond'. Nice save Shesulsa. Thanks!


----------

